# resistencias



## frantrax (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola a todos!
HE visto que existen resistencias de diferentes watios, pero es que no lo entiendo...
si una resistencia es de 22 ohms, que diferencia hay si es de 1/4 de watio o 1/2 watio?
electronica muy básica... pero no me entero...


----------



## Selkir (Mar 4, 2008)

Las resistencias, al paso de una corriente, generan calor; esa calor se mide en vatios y que una resistencia sea de 1/4 de W o de 1W significa la cantidad de calor que puede aguantar (en vatios).

Es decir, si tengo un circuito en el que en una determinada resistencia hay 1W no pondremos una resistencia de 1/2W, ya que se quemaria, la pondremos como mínimo de 1W.


----------



## frantrax (Mar 4, 2008)

y cómo se puede medir estos watios dentro de un circuito?


----------



## ciri (Mar 4, 2008)

A sus ordenes:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vatio


----------



## frantrax (Mar 4, 2008)

buff... lo del watio no me queda nada claro... pero bueno, quizás si os explico qué es lo que quiero hacer se me entienda mejor...
La idea es llenar un circuito impreso con todos los led infrarrojos que pueda. Tenía pensado poner en serie dos diodos y una resistencia de 15 ohms, cada serie iría en paralelo con otra seríe igual. Alimentaré el circuito con un alimentador de 6V y 1.5 amperios.
El tema es que quiero ahorrarme el poner una resistencia por cada dos diodos y por eso preguntaba lo de la potencia, ya que pensaba que con mayor potencia de resistencia se podría conseguir esto.
Bueno no sé si me he explicado bien...


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 4, 2008)

a ver si te aclaro unpoco,que me recuerdas a mi sobrino que esta en los inicios y me tiene loco....la potencia = a la tensión aplicada  x  la intencidad que circula en el circuito.

ejemplo:      tensión=6v
                    intencidad: (10ma por cada led) 10 led son 100ma
entonces la potencia que debo tener como minimo en la resistencia es 6 x 100ma =0.6watios


----------



## frantrax (Mar 4, 2008)

entonces para resumir, si quiero poner en serie 10 led infrarrojos (de 1,5 V) que tipo de resistencia tengo que tener (cuántos ohms y potencia)?
Suponiendo que al circuito le puedo introducir un alimentador capacitado para dar la tensión e intensidad necesaria.


----------



## eliben (Mar 4, 2008)

Si tienes 10 LEDs, y quieres correr 10 mA en cada uno, en total tienes que correr 100 mA.

Supongamos que tienes un alimentador de 6V. El LED tome 1.5V, y el resistor 6 - 1.5 = 4.5V. 

4.5 / 100 mA = 45 Ohms por el resistor.

Potencia del resistor: 4.5 * 100milli = 0.45 Watt

Esto te va a ser util: El Resistor


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola.
Tal vez esto te dé una idea.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

